# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Փնտրում եմ Սևակի նկարը

## Che_Guevara

Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ, ինձ շտապ հարկավոր է Պարույր Սևակի դիմանկարներ (ֆոտո կամ նկարած), հնարավորինս բարձր որակի: Ով ունի, խնդրում եմ թող գրի լինկը, կամ ուղարկի ինձ armo_safaryan@hotmail.com հասցեյով: Նախապես շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Ում ուղարկած նկարը ես կարողանամ օգտագործել իմ ուզած նպատակով, խոսք եմ տալիս նվիրել շապիկ` Սևակի նկարով  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ինետում գտնվող նկարների համար էլ շապիկ, թե՞ Սևակի իմ բոլոր նկարները սկսեմ սքան անել  :Smile: 

Սևակի նկարով շապիկի մասին երազում եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Սևակի նկարով շապիկի մասին երազում եմ:


Ես խոսք եմ տալիս, որ եթե դու ինձ օգնես, կունենաս շապիկ Սևակի նկարով: Ավելին` կարող ես ինքտ ընտրել շապիկի ձևը և գույնը: Իսկ նկարները սկան անելուց ու ինձ ուղարկելուց հետո եթե օգնես նաև դիզաենի հարցում, ապա կստանաս ևս մեկը, որպես բոնուս :  :Smile: 

Ինչևէ: ինչ ձևով էլ ինձ օգնես, չեմ մոռանա օգնությունդ  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ուղարկված է այն, ինչ ունեմ հենց այս պահին ձեռքիս տակ` սքան արվածներից, եթե մեկը դուր գա, կարվի ավելի լավ որակով:
Կօգնեմ, ինչպես կարող եմ: Շապիկի համար ճիշտ ասեցի, բայց եթե ձեզնից էլ չստանամ, խնդիր չէ:  :Smile:

----------


## Che_Guevara

Լեգնա ջան: Շատ շնորհակալ եմ նկարների համար: Ես արդեն սկսում եմ դրանք մշակել: Իսկ մըւսներին խնդրում եմ, եթե ունեք Սևակի նկարներից, ուղարկեք, ու ձեզ էլ շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ :

----------


## Che_Guevara

Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ: Խնդրում եմ օգնեք: Ինչ որ մեկը ունի Սևակի այս դիմանկարի որակով տարբերակը? Խնդրում եմ, եթե որևէ մեկը ունի թվային տարբերակը, թող ուղարկի armo_safaryan@hotmail.com  հասցեին, իսկ ետե ունեք գրքով, խնդրում եմ սկան արեք, ուղարկեք ինձ: 

Նախապես շնորհակալություն:


http://www.armenianhistory.info/images/sevak_p.jpg

----------


## VisTolog

http://www.stvartan.ca/Paruyr_sevak1.gif
http://www.acam-france.org/bibliogra...ak-parouir.jpg
http://www.littlearmenia.com/images/poetry/paruyr_t.jpg
http://forum.havesov.eu/uploads/post...7659_thumb.jpg
http://schools.ascp.am/gyumri20/figu...1090956838.jpg
Չգիտեմ ինչքանով օգնեցի :Sad:  :Smile:

----------


## Che_Guevara

Չէ  :Sad:  ինձ պետք է հենց Սևակի վերևի նկարը՝ որակըալ տարբերակով…

----------


## Dayana

> Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ: Խնդրում եմ օգնեք: Ինչ որ մեկը ունի Սևակի այս դիմանկարի որակով տարբերակը? Խնդրում եմ, եթե որևէ մեկը ունի թվային տարբերակը, թող ուղարկի armo_safaryan@hotmail.com  հասցեին, իսկ ետե ունեք գրքով, խնդրում եմ սկան արեք, ուղարկեք ինձ: 
> 
> Նախապես շնորհակալություն:
> 
> 
> http://www.armenianhistory.info/images/sevak_p.jpg


մենք տանն ունենք սրա ձեռքով բնակած տարբերակը  :Love: 
 բայց ոչ մեկին չեմ տա  :Beee:   :Blush:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> մենք տանն ունենք սրա ձեռքով բնակած տարբերակը 
>  բայց ոչ մեկին չեմ տա


Dayana ջան, խնդրում եմ սկան առա ուղարկի ելի  :Smile:  չեմ մոռանա օգնությունդ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Dayana ջան, խնդրում եմ սկան առա ուղարկի ելի  չեմ մոռանա օգնությունդ


նկարը հիմա տաննա իսկ ես աշխատանքի, չես նեղանա չէ եթե նկարն ուղարկեմ երկուշաբթի, իսկ մինչ այդ ես կփորձեմ գտնել լավ որակով նկար  :Smile:

----------


## Che_Guevara

Ֆորումցիներ ջան։ Վախենամ գնալով շեղվում եմ թեմայից, բայց խնդրում եմ հուշեք, թե Սևակի որ բանաստեղծուտյան որ հատվածը կաևելի է գրել Սևակի դիմանկարով շապիկի վրա։

Սպասում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ֆորումցիներ ջան։ Վախենամ գնալով շեղվում եմ թեմայից, բայց խնդրում եմ հուշեք, թե Սևակի որ բանաստեղծուտյան որ հատվածը կաևելի է գրել Սևակի դիմանկարով շապիկի վրա։
> 
> Սպասում եմ


<<Նորից չեն սիրում ,սիրում են կրկին >>

----------


## Dayana

> Ֆորումցիներ ջան։ Վախենամ գնալով շեղվում եմ թեմայից, բայց խնդրում եմ հուշեք, թե Սևակի որ բանաստեղծուտյան որ հատվածը կաևելի է գրել Սևակի դիմանկարով շապիկի վրա։
> 
> Սպասում եմ


Իբրև սկիզբ, ընդհամենը ես այս կասեմ
Աշխարհում կա ջահելություն,
Կա կյանք, կա Սեր,
Կան տղաներ և աղջիկներ,
ԵՎ մի աղջիկ սև աչքերով, Սև մազերով....  :Love:  Այ էս  :Love:

----------


## Enipra

Հաստատ ամենալավ տարբերակը չի ու դեռ մի բան էլ բավական ծեծված, բայց ամեն դեպքում.

Ո՜Ւշ-ո՜ւշ են գալիս, բայց ո՛չ ուշացած,
Ծնվում են նրանք ճիշտ ժամանակին:
Եվ ժամանակից առաջ են ընկնում.
Դրա համար էլ չեն ներում նրանց:
*
Այս թեման* երևի կօգնի գտնել ավելի լավ տարբերակներ:  :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Շատ եմ սիրում...    

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց
Գրքեր......

----------

